# Seeing gear indicators in the dark



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

Hi
How do people know what gear they are in when riding in the dark off road? Sounds stupid, but I've found myself using big chainring on the front and big on the back a couple of times by accident, because I thought I was in the middle ring on the front. Would a light on my helmet help me to see the gear indicators?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Aug 2013)

Custom24 said:


> Hi
> How do people know what gear they are in when riding in the dark off road? Sounds stupid, but I've found myself using big chainring on the front and big on the back a couple of times by accident, because I thought I was in the middle ring on the front. Would a light on my helmet help me to see the gear indicators?


 

Does it matter as long as you can pedal in it ?


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Aug 2013)

If it's harder to pedal than it needs to be drop down a gear until it's easy again... you don't need to see them.


----------



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

It chews up the drivetrain to use the big chainring at the front and the biggest at the back, or the small at the front and the smallest at the back. I should have made it clear that this was my concern.


----------



## DaveReading (30 Aug 2013)

So that's what those little needles are for ?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Aug 2013)

my (very) old 105 shifters don't have indicators anyway but it's not something that has ever really been a problem -as above if I can pedal then I'm in the right gear. I've occasionally cross chained myself but the sound of chain clattering off the shifter usually gives it away.


----------



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

There is no clattering with mine in the big/big combination, or actually in the small/small combination either

I was thinking that some glow in the dark stuff on the indicators might be useful. Or that a light on my helmet might help. I'm thinking about getting a light on my helmet anyway.


----------



## Andy_R (30 Aug 2013)

ermmm....spend more time on your bike and get to know it (just as you would in your car) ...........


----------



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

Andy_R said:


> ermmm....spend more time on your bike and get to know it (just as you would in your car) ...........


I suspected someone would say that. Doesn't make sense. I do spend quite a lot of time on the bike. I have 24 gear ratios available - you expect me to magically know which I am in? My cars have 5 and 6, plus the position of the gear lever in a car can be checked just by placing a hand on it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Aug 2013)

Custom24 said:


> I suspected someone would say that. Doesn't make sense. I do spend quite a lot of time on the bike. I have 24 gear ratios available - you expect me to magically know which I am in? My cars have 5 and 6, plus the position of the gear lever in a car can be checked just by placing a hand on it.


 

I you find yourself going up a hill and it is difficult you need to change gear until it isn't, if you find yourself peddling madly going down a hill you need to change gear until you are not ................. it doesn't matter what gear it is, it matters what it feels like ............. simples


----------



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I you find yourself going up a hill and it is difficult you need to change gear until it isn't, if you find yourself peddling madly going down a hill you need to change gear until you are not ................. it doesn't matter what gear it is, it matters what it feels like ............. simples


But you're ignoring the cross chain issue

Never mind, obviously this isn't a problem for other people, for whatever reason.


----------



## Kookas (30 Aug 2013)

I don't even use my gear indicators in the day, I just look down and check.


----------



## Custom24 (30 Aug 2013)

Kookas said:


> I don't even use my gear indicators in the day, I just look down and check.


It's dark.


----------



## spence (30 Aug 2013)

You don't need indicators at all, take them off - there's a blanking plate attached to their backside. You'll need to anyway to move your brake levers inboard for easy one finger usage.


----------



## Kookas (30 Aug 2013)

Custom24 said:


> It's dark.



All I need to be able to see is the outline of the chain and the sprockets. I find that's doable even with only the moon to see by. Could be my rear lights helping a bit, but at 35 lumens they aren't anything special compared to the more serious stuff.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Aug 2013)

You could get some of these so you can see


----------



## GilesM (5 Sep 2013)

spence said:


> You don't need indicators at all, take them off - there's a blanking plate attached to their backside. You'll need to anyway to move your brake levers inboard for easy one finger usage.



I agree, I changed both my mtbs to be like that about 4 years ago, makes riding tricky stuff so much easier.


----------



## GilesM (5 Sep 2013)

Custom24 said:


> But you're ignoring the cross chain issue



I wouldn't worry about it, once in a while it won't do too much damage, but if you want to check quickly to see if you are on the big chain ring, just push the left hand shifter up lever very gently a wee bit as you're riding, it'll hit the hard stop if you are on the big ring.


----------



## Custom24 (5 Sep 2013)

I've tried that hard stop idea before. Can't remember if it works for me or not. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2013)

Would it help if you used the front rings as a sort of ballpark gear and fine tuned with the cassette? So, if you're in the big ring and it's getting harder, or steeper, or you're losing momentum, change to the small ring first. And if you're in the little ring and you're getting faster or you're spinning out, change up to the big ring at the front first. (There's some possibility of temporary crossover, I suppose, but it's unlikely that there will be heavy strain on the chain. ) I think that's what I tend to do though I've never really thought about it. And I've done night rides with a bike that has those indicators on and I've never missed them.


----------



## deano69 (13 Sep 2013)

I heard someone went to maplin and got some tiny led's drilled a tiny hole in the shifter pod and wired them up with a small battery pack and switch it probably looked great at night but it really isn't needed I hardly use my mountain bike at night but even during the day you get to know your gears you dont need to see them .....

Deano


----------



## subaqua (13 Sep 2013)

errr by feel. the crossover isn't an issue for a short time. Have just realised there are indicators on the tourer and i haven't noticed them .


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2013)

Know what gear your in when you start off and count .


----------

